# how about online store ?



## muda (Sep 15, 2010)

I want to buy a new car video player gps . I find one in this site NISSAN Navigation : Car DVD GPS Navigation systems. It is cheap and looks good , but I have never bought a product from this online store. How about online store products ? Can I believe it ?Could you give me advice?
Or can you offer me other good sites ?.I really need your advice .


----------



## kaqif (Sep 16, 2010)

I think online store is ok . But i think you also should look more sites and compare them . 
The products on this site are really cheap enough . But you must confirm if it compatible . How long is the Warranty period?:fluffy:


----------

